# Difference between Spindrift and Young Sun



## daddyhobbit (Nov 4, 2007)

We are looking at a Young Sun and notice the similarity to the Spindrift. In looking it seems the Spindrifts were made first and then the Young Suns. We are thinking the Young Suns are copies of the Spindrifts. Is this so. Does anyone have any information on either boat? I have googled and not found much to go on.
Thanks
DaddyHobbit


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Daddyhobbit - which Spindrift/Young Sun are you talking about? I'm only famiiar with some of the history of the Ron Amy-designed Spindrift 43 (one of my dream boats...).


----------



## daddyhobbit (Nov 4, 2007)

*Differences as I see it*

We are looking at a YS 43 Pilot House. If you look at the Spindrift 43 Pilot House they are quite similar. The Yachtworld listings show Army as designer on both. However, it appears that the Spindrifts were manufactured a few years before the Young Sun. There are some subtle differences in the layout the Spindrifts have the galley up instead of down as in the YS. The forward cabin has a smaller starboard berth (if you want to call it that) in the Spindrift where the YS has a double to port and a single to starboard. I hope this makes my post clearer. I am still trying to find out more about the YS. We are about to make an offer. I like the YS from what we have seen. I would like some input from the group to validate my position.
Thanks
DH


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

daddyhobbit said:


> We are looking at a Young Sun and notice the similarity to the Spindrift. In looking it seems the Spindrifts were made first and then the Young Suns. We are thinking the Young Suns are copies of the Spindrifts. Is this so. Does anyone have any information on either boat? I have googled and not found much to go on.
> Thanks
> DaddyHobbit


I had a serious look at the YS43 a year or so back and as far as I could ascertain the Spindrift and the YS are the same design from different yards.

It was a while back and my memory is not the best but the YSs have , shall we say, issues pertaining to the deck cores and the laid teak. Be careful. Also, if memory serves me, the engine is in the bilge. That kind of bothers me.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I did some research a few years ago on these Ron Amy-designed boats, as I was looking at buying a Landfall 39 in good condition. A popular opinion regarding the design itself was that Amy took an original William Garden design and altered it. The rest of what I gathered, from internet research to speaking with brokers/delivery skippers, etc., is that the Spindrifts were the best built of all the variants. The Landfall 39s (which I believe is the same boat using the LOD rather than the LOA with the bow sprit) are considered the most poorly built, though that does not mean they are bad boats. Even so, the average asking price of a Landfall vs. a Spindrift are dramatically different.

The Landfalls, which I recall were built first, have the galley up and starboard. It wasn't until I came across the Spindrift that I ever saw the galley down (with a nav station opposite). Most Spindrifts I have seen have this layout. I also believe, and someone correct me if I am wrong, that the Spindrifts were built by Formosa, and the Young Suns built by Ta Chaio. Or maybe it's the other way around...

Anyway, I personally know of two Spindrift 43s cruising the world. One is owned by a contributing writer for Lats & Atts magazine and is in Panama or Columbia by now, the other I saw in Antigua for the LAts & Atts int'l cruiser's party in May of '06. Both owners absolutely love their boats, with the latter having survived a pretty bad hurricane bashing.

I hope you end up getting one, Daddyhobbit. They're awesome cruising boats.

Oh, and please let us know if you find out more information or have corrections to what I think I know...


----------



## daddyhobbit (Nov 4, 2007)

*Thanks Moonfish*

Moonfish
Thanks that was more information than we had. We are making an offer. I am somewhat concerned as we went down to BVI to see boat and all that I noticed was that there is some blistering above the water line. The bottom has been barrier coated so I assume that was to fix blistering. I am sure that it will come out in the survey. 
We like the boat it is just the right size for us (wife, myself, and cat) so the next step is the offer. If they accept it we will be living aboard her, otherwise we will stay on dryland until something similar comes up. 
If we find out any other information we will let you know.
Daddy Hobbit


----------



## Robby Barlow (Apr 23, 2006)

daddyhobbit said:


> Moonfish
> Thanks that was more information than we had. We are making an offer. I am somewhat concerned as we went down to BVI to see boat


Hey Hobbit, just curious did you go to C this boat?

http://newimages.yachtworld.com/1/7/7/1/7/1771771_1.jpg?1189108523000


----------

